# Questions about potential barn/barnyard housing for pigs



## CESpeed (Dec 23, 2012)

Ok I've got a brilliant idea!  I found a blueprint for the above ground barn and it has 4 -- 13 x 12 stalls (all of which can open into a barn yard) , a tack and feed room, and 10 ft roof extension on both sides to provide shade for barn yards.  I was thinking if I start with a breeding pair (will 1  be enough to make him happy?) they can rotate through two sides and I can rotate the sheep on the other side!  

Does this sound like a good idea and how much room should I allocate for barn yard?  Would 1/4 acre per yard be sufficient for 2 pigs and piglets when they are born?  Or will I still need another pasture for them?  I found a movable shelter if I need to use another field But I'm really feeling the large barnyard.  

Opinions -- PLEASE !!!!   

Thank you


----------



## CESpeed (Dec 24, 2012)

18 views and not one reply?


----------

